# ILUKA 16/7-22/7



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi all I will be down at Iluka during this period doing some open water fishing after tailor and also targetting bream and flathead in the river get in touch if you are keen.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm keen, I just won't be there unfortunately


----------

